# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Ron Paul on Jay Leno (12/16/11)

## Matt Collins

Ron Paul will be on Jay Leno on (12/16/11). This is the official thread. 




_ON EDIT:_

Looks like RonPaulFlix has posted the clip to their YouTube channel:

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...o-dec-16-2011/

----------


## eduardo89

Preemptive official threading? There's still 4 days till this....

----------


## trey4sports

yeeeeeaaahhhh boiii

----------


## jct74

> Preemptive official threading? There's still 4 days till this....


yeah, seriously.  There's already a couple other threads on it anyways.  Collins fail.

----------


## Tax the Fed

> Preemptive official threading? There's still 4 days till this....


Huge . . . Friday night Leno.

Pick up free tickets at 6:00am on the morning of the show at the NBC Burbank studios-

and to get in on the first group of entrees you will have to get in line at 6:01am,
showing up to get in line for the 5:00pm taping of the show in the afternoon you will be at the back of the line.

go as a group . . . btw, you can get pizza deliveries while waiting in line during the day

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/

http://talkshows.about.com/od/jayleno/p/WhosLeno.htm

*Friday, December 16*
Rep. Ron Paul, Chris Cornell

btw, Chris Cornell is a guitarist (here pictured at the Montreux Jazz Festival in 2005)

----------


## rambone

Chris Cornell is great as well.  Would be amazing to be there.  Cheer for Ron Paul!!

----------


## Badger Paul

Rats! I wanted the Sex Pistols again.

----------


## Tax the Fed

> Rats! I wanted the Sex Pistols again.


Ha, yeah - with Sid Vicious on bass.



btw . . .
Back in December 2007 - Dr. Paul's first visit to The Tonight Show with Jay Leno, 
RP was the second guest after the "star" Tom Cruise with his new movie at the time,
playing the character Senator Jasper Irving  in _Lions for Lambs_ (2007).
Cruise as Lieutenant Daniel Kaffee in  _A Few Good Men_ (1992) was of course one of his best roles.

Back then - in 2007, Leno _did_ inadvertently botch the showing of RP's book until _after_ the commercial break, 
and The Sex Pistols performed their hit "Anarchy in the U.K."

----------


## jax

Ron paul AND chris cornell? What a glorious day

----------


## JamesButabi

Chris Cornell.....of Soundgarden and Audioslave cool!   Ron should jam with him lol

----------


## RDM

> Ron paul AND chris cornell? What a glorious day


It gets better. For those that can't get tickets, there are some planning to have a rally outside the studios to show support for Ron Paul. Now the kicker. The band Golden State who wrote the song "Bombs-End This War(The Ron Paul Song) and are donating the proceeds from the iTunes sales to RevPac are going to join the rally group and play their song outside in a sing-a-long.

From the groups facebook:

Golden State:
This friday help us Flash Mob outside Leno. Learn "Bombs" and sing with us.... End this War!

The band who wrote the song and donating the proceeds to RevPac from the iTunes sales are going to be there. Get your singing voices ready. Have fun. I'm jealous for the ones that will be there.

----------


## Tax the Fed

> It gets better. For those that can't get tickets, there are some planning to have a rally outside the studios to show support for Ron Paul. Now the kicker. The band Golden State who wrote the song "Bombs-End This War(The Ron Paul Song) and are donating the proceeds from the iTunes sales to RevPac are going to join the rally group and play their song outside in a sing-a-long.
> 
> From the groups facebook:
> 
> Golden State:
> This friday help us Flash Mob outside Leno. Learn "Bombs" and sing with us.... End this War!
> 
> The band who wrote the song and donating the proceeds to RevPac from the iTunes sales are going to be there. Get your singing voices ready. Have fun. I'm jealous for the ones that will be there.


Nio need to be jealous though.

Coverage by the youtubers will cover enough of the festivities outside,
as it was in December 2007 with RP working the crowd outside as well.

----------


## RDM

> Nio need to be jealous though.
> 
> Coverage by the youtubers will cover enough of the festivities outside,
> as it was in December 2007 with RP working the crowd outside as well.


I hope so. Will look forward those Tubes when available.

----------


## eduardo89

> Chris Cornell.....of Soundgarden and Audioslave cool!   Ron should jam with him lol


Soundgarden and Audioslave were $#@!ing amazing. His solo album was absolute crap though.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> It gets better. For those that can't get tickets, there are some planning to have a rally outside the studios to show support for Ron Paul. Now the kicker. The band Golden State who wrote the song "Bombs-End This War(The Ron Paul Song) and are donating the proceeds from the iTunes sales to RevPac are going to join the rally group and play their song outside in a sing-a-long.
> 
> From the groups facebook:
> 
> Golden State:
> This friday help us Flash Mob outside Leno. Learn "Bombs" and sing with us.... End this War!
> 
> The band who wrote the song and donating the proceeds to RevPac from the iTunes sales are going to be there. Get your singing voices ready. Have fun. I'm jealous for the ones that will be there.



Cool.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Just saw it advertised during my local news. Had Ron standing with Leno and Rogan!

----------


## sunghoko

Man, I have to hand it to Jay. He brought him on in 07 when he was barred from the republican debate. Now this show with Joe Rogan.

----------


## unknown

Is Jay Leno a fan?  From the clips that Ive seen, hes being so nice and respectful.

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/...-16-12/1374360

----------


## Andrew Ryan

> yeah, seriously.  There's already a couple other threads on it anyways.  Collins fail.


 But those aren't official threads.

----------


## Jandrsn21

Anyone know where you can stream this live, been looking for a link but I'm not very good at this stuff!

----------


## neverseen

> Anyone know where you can stream this live, been looking for a link but I'm not very good at this stuff!


http://tvpc.us/Channel.php?ChannelID=294

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul Big Dog ad just ran before Leno here!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Ron Paul Big Dog ad just ran before Leno here!


NICE!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Saw someone with a Ron Paul hoodie shake Lenos hand!

----------


## Fredom101

Too early to ask for Toobz?

----------


## iGGz

This thread $#@!in sucks

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Too early to ask for Toobz?


haha! it just started airing

----------


## Agorism

Opening monologue is lame so far.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Too early to ask for Toobz?


Calm down...show just started.

----------


## Agorism

OK the Newt joke was funny.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## neverseen

about time someone cracked the "paul has seen more naked girls than all these guys combined" joke :P

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

holy crap.

Chia Obama....

----------


## tremendoustie

Great so far --- really good standup by Leno.

Newt and mittens were the butt of a couple of them too .

Edit: And perry too.

The man knows his audience

----------


## Apparition

This is gold.
Difference between Rick Perry and Tim Tebow?...... Tebow actually has a prayer.
Executions down by 35% this year...... cuz Rick Perry has been on the campaign trail.

----------


## sunghoko

I never laughed this much during Leno's monologue before.

----------


## Bruno

> Saw someone with a Ron Paul hoodie shake Lenos hand!


Saw that too!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Watch!

----------


## Sentinelrv

Boxing Paul FTW!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul in new ad. 

Coming up next!

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul delivered 4000 babies. He has see more women naked than Newt Gingrich and Herman Cain COMBINED!

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Paul Balboa!!!

----------


## PursuePeace

> Boxing Paul FTW!!!


lol

----------


## ellioso

Not home so I'm running my internet off of a mobile hotspot from my phone. Too slow for the streams. Please keep updating whatevers going on.

----------


## aowen

for people who want to watch online, Live Stream: http://www.stream2watch.me/live-tv/nbc-live-stream

----------


## tremendoustie

Leno:

Paul's anti-fed, Romney's pro-fed, and Newt's over-fed.

----------


## Fermli

loved Paul being in the stallone movie lol.

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

damn... we have QUITE a presence on there tonight. every time he mentions Paul the crowd just explodes into applause and cheers... haha

----------


## tremendoustie

New Stallone movie apparently features Paul as a boxer! Who knew!

Along with larry king .... changing his false teeth? What was he doing?

----------


## JTforRP

This is $#@!ing awesome. 

Everyone SERIOUSLY check out UStream.tv/JoeRogan in 10 minutes or so; he's doing a podcast reflecting on his experience tonight! It's a must listen!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Too bad I couldn't make it to the taping. I still remember getting chills seeing Paul in person on Real Time four years ago.

----------


## Revolution9

> New Stallone movie apparently features Paul as a boxer! Who knew!
> 
> Along with larry king .... changing his false teeth? What was he doing?


Eh?? Not a joke?

Rev9

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

More Ron Paul shirts in the crowd.

----------


## Tiger35

Great support for Ron in the audience. Great job folks!

----------


## neverseen

girl in the background with a RP shirt on behind the 12 days guy

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

im watching on stream and some geeky dude is on is this right?

----------


## TheNewYorker

> damn... we have QUITE a presence on there tonight. every time he mentions Paul the crowd just explodes into applause and cheers... haha


 that's not a presence.that's how most americans react to ron paul when theres not a fake fox debate crowd involved.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> im watching on stream and some geeky dude is on is this right?


Correct

----------


## ronpaulitician

Did I just see Rudy?

----------


## Bruno

Pretty funny!

----------


## Tiger35

Look at the diversity of crazy people. Gotta love it!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

this segment is goofy

----------


## phill4paul

Lol why didn't the 'pipers' have on Paul t-shirts!

----------


## low preference guy

LAME! I want Paul!

----------


## neverseen

lawl, that was uper silly :P love it :P

----------


## tremendoustie

> LAME! I want Paul!


C'mon man, be patient. That was a good segment!

----------


## mstrmac1

This is epic... the crowd is making the show better!

----------


## TexasJake

Paul up next

----------


## pauliticalfan

This has been the Paul show so far. Love it!

----------


## mavtek

This is the best Leno show I've ever watched!

----------


## Razmear

$2,985,376.23

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

they showed a video of Paul while the crowd was cheering and some chick went, "AAAAAAH" on about a C9.

----------


## BLS

That was pretty funny

----------


## bronxboy10

Is it just me or is this more funny/epic than your average Jay Leno show? I've watched him a couple times and don't remember things being this wild.

----------


## ellioso

can anyone who saw let us know how Rogan was on before?

----------


## kill the banks

damn I was hopin for Susan Dey not the mother ( although she is a knockout nice woman too )

----------


## Bruno

> This is the best Leno show I've ever watched!


Agreed and the best is yet to come!

----------


## PauliticsPolitics

> Did I just see Rudy?


haha

----------


## Apparition

By the time RP finishes his segment, we'll have hit $3m.
We're going to push more than $4m by the end of tomorrow.

----------


## MsDoodahs

$2992714

----------


## Johncjackson

> Is it just me or is this more funny/epic than your average Jay Leno show? I've watched him a couple times and don't remember things being this wild.


He usually has the corniest show, IMO, but I like him in general.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ron Paul!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Hahahaha they are doing Amiee Allen's song!

----------


## Razmear

RP start: $2,992,714.72

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

They were playing Aimee Allen's song!!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Hahahaha they are doing Amiee Allen's song!


haha! this!

----------


## kill the banks

> They were playing Aimee Allen's song!!!


yup v cool

----------


## MsDoodahs

Hit 3 mil just now

----------


## Razmear

$3,000,531.19

----------


## ellioso

DETAILS!?

----------


## neverseen

all feeds suck.  dang.

----------


## Johncjackson

I LOVEEEEEEEE that he mentioned that States don't really have rights.

AND Great answer on the environment.

----------


## neverseen

> DETAILS!?


Gold.  solid gold.

----------


## ellioso

> all feeds suck.  dang.


the one feed i've gotten to work on my awful 3g connection
http://nowwatchtvlive.com/2011/07/nb...hannel-stream/

----------


## JTforRP

THIS. IS. INCREDIBLE.

----------


## Fermli

very solid so far! straightforward, understandable answers.

----------


## Razmear

$3,011,112.93 end first segment

----------


## MsDoodahs

Oh wow I loved the explanation of how strict adherence to property rights would BETTER protect the environment.

----------


## ellioso

> Gold.  solid gold.


nice i can barely get my feed to work. I only caught him say the constitution bit and crowd erupted

----------


## MRoCkEd

Kicking ass.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

Jay likes Ron. Asks a simple question and then lets him respond. This is freakin' awesome!

----------


## bronxboy10

Best interview I think I have seen this election cycle. It's only the beginning too!!! Ahahahaha

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Perfect answer on the environment.

----------


## Eryxis

Paul is almost giddy.  He has a huge grin, and Leno isn't asking him ridiculous questions about who he'll vote for when he doesn't get the nomination.  It's been said before, but it's sad that our comedians have more journalistic integrity than our journalists.

----------


## NC5Paul

This is better than the ABC debate thus far, which is saying something. Wow. Wow, wow, wow. This guy is sooooo good.

----------


## PursuePeace

> Oh wow I loved the explanation of how strict adherence to property rights would BETTER protect the environment.


I was just getting ready to the say the same thing.

----------


## mstrmac1

Message in a bottle was played as they went to commercial... Im sending out an SOS to the world....

----------


## Bruno

Killer show so far!!

----------


## Tiger35

I really did not care for how Leno treated Ron last time he was on. The treatment tonight has been a lot more respectful and open minded. We are winning. Influence is growing. People are getting the message. Keep pushing folks!

----------


## gobravez

This is great. We should get Ron on all of the late night shows.

----------


## icon124

He probably just gained about 500k new voters on his first 3 answers and the environment.

Real change in the world is coming....

seconds half coming up

SERIOUS INTERVIEW WITH DETAILS IN PROGRESS  

HE HAS TIME TO ELABORATE TO THE MASSES....CRITICAL LAUNCH

----------


## Scott_in_PA

Better stream

http://thefreetvnetwork.com/watchnbclive.htm

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://tvpc.us/Channel.php?ChannelID=294


I went here and got 5+ minutes of commercials before I finally shut it down.

----------


## mac_hine

Great answers, affable discussion, suit looks great, crowd loves him, $3,000,000+

LIKE A BOSS

----------


## Bruno

Tipping point!!

----------


## Lavitz

The EPA response was great. Ron showed he's carefully considered the issue and attacked the conditions of the industrial revolution, preempting any accusations that libertarianism fosters such an environment.

----------


## agorist ninja

This is surreal.  Ron is killing it!

----------


## ronpaulitician

He's just such a plain, nice guy. The image engrained in my head is seeing him sit on a chair on the side of Bill Maher's show, waiting patiently for his time to come on, intently listening to the conversation going on. Just look at how he appreciates the applause but, as soon as he sits down, focuses on Leno. Others, more power hungry, would've taken their time to take in the applause, to let it linger, maybe even cheer it on a bit. Not Paul. "Let's talk. I'm listening."

----------


## 69360

He's doing great. He looks rested too.

----------


## Razmear

Ticker down? Site overload????

----------


## Rfalcon51

Great interview so far.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> He's just such a plain, nice guy. The image engrained in my head is seeing him sit on a chair on the side of Bill Maher's show, waiting patiently for his time to come on, intently listening to the conversation going on. Just look at how he appreciates the applause but, as soon as he sits down, focuses on Leno. Others, more power hungry, would've taken their time to take in the applause, to let it linger, maybe even cheer it on a bit. Not Paul. "Let's talk. I'm listening."


Proof that it is all about the ideas and not the man!

----------


## kmalm585

I don't know why, but I get nervous/very excited anytime Ron is on TV. I get myself too worked up over these things. I need to learn to just let things roll. I'm the same way with sports, especially the Steelers/Pens.

----------


## WIwarrior

Just think.  Somewhere in the U.S. someone just listend to Ron for the first time and said, "Hey I like this guy."  Our numbers grow each day.

----------


## Standing Liberty

Dr Paul is so real. One of True American 
Leaders.

----------


## Razmear

Ticker back up: $3,019,188.24 start 2nd segement

----------


## NC5Paul

"It's a wise thing [to wear seatbelts] and it's wise not to use drugs, too, but I want people to make their own decisions."

Paraphrasing, but damn did he knock that out of the park.

----------


## MsDoodahs

How can ANYONE watch this man and NOT see that he is the real deal?

----------


## phill4paul

Good Lawd. Ron is GOLD tonight!

----------


## WIwarrior

Pro weed crowd in CA is going to love this interview!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

End the FED!

----------


## seyferjm

He looks so happy!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

thumbs up on the abolishing the irs! PERFECT RON PAUL!! PERFECT!

----------


## smithtg

loved the IRS line awesome

----------


## thehighwaymanq

He is so cute!!!!!!

----------


## ONUV

his suit looks better when he's sitting down. does it look bad when he's standing up because the armholes are too low?

----------


## dfalken

You have to be brain dead to see this man speak and still consider voting for any of the puppets...or should I say muppets?

----------


## mac_hine

Props to Leno for asking great questions and allowing Ron the time to answer them fully.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

This is like a 15 minute RP infomercial hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## smithtg

everyone else is the field looks so fake compared to RP

----------


## Razmear

End 2nd segment: $3,026,291.74

----------


## green73

> all feeds suck.  dang.


http://www.tvpc.us/Channel.php?ChannelID=294

----------


## AlexG

This has to be his best interview this campaign season. He's relaxed, the questions are simple (the kind voters would ask), and he's not stammering

----------


## kill the banks

kudos to jay for being the perfect straight man on the questions

----------


## Beorn

I like that they're playing Message in a bottle as the segway music.

----------


## agorist ninja

This is AMAZING!  I'm freaking out over here.

----------


## tremendoustie

> You have to be brain dead to see this man speak and still consider voting for any of the puppets...or should I say muppets?


They're very manly muppets.

----------


## icon124

3 Segments oh yea!!!!!

This is how you interview a candidate for president of the United States

Let him have more than 5 1 minute talking points and we win...that simple.

----------


## bronxboy10

Gold.

----------


## RipperNT

I love this guy!  Only politician I would do anything for. Guy is an amazing American!

----------


## PierzStyx

HOLY CRAP. Leno is giving him an entire open platform to explain his best positions, why they are important, and why they would work if we did it his way and Leno is doing it without interrupting OR arguing with him. This may be a late night show, but it is the most watched late night show, with a large adult audience nation wide. This is awesome!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

LOL omg there's just that many commercials wow.  Is TV really more commercial than show nowadays?

----------


## Scott_in_PA

In case you missed my post

Better stream

http://thefreetvnetwork.com/watchnbclive.htm

----------


## MsDoodahs

He's amazing when he has time to respond, isn't he?

----------


## smithtg

so lets play the conspiracy theory line. Does anyone think NBC is realizing the Ron is better than Obama?  ie Obama sold them out?

----------


## Bruno

My son just said, "He is just so genuine!"

----------


## WD-NY

wish he would've mentioned how the issue with business taxes isn't just the high rate, it's that small and mid size businesses are the ones who have to pay it while multi-national corporations figure out ways to pay at a 0% rate.

That would've connected with the audience a bit more.

----------


## AlexG

> LOL omg there's just that many commercials wow.  Is TV really more commercial than show nowadays?


We've been spoiled by watching youtube. I know I havn't watched TV in a long time and I kind of miss the weird commercials

----------


## Standing Liberty

Leno is by far the most fair interviewer i have seen lately.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Amazing.

----------


## FriedChicken

Jay is soaking up some major ratings right now. I hope others catch on to this. I just tuned in to the most recent section but this stuff is awesome. Ron is really on fire.

----------


## smithtg

> LOL omg there's just that many commercials wow.  Is TV really more commercial than show nowadays?


gawd now I know why i dvr everything!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

What a great simultaneous peaking for a deserving candidate. Paul comes on Leno to a standing ovation, just as he kicks over the $3 million mark in money bomb donations, just as he's moving into the lead in Iowa!

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

Some of the tweets rolling in:



> TruthByJoe Joe Schneckloth ✔
> I was unsure of what i thought before tonight, but now i am 100% behind Dr. Ron Paul. He will be president....or should be.





> search4truth1 The Duke
> Ron Paul on Jay Leno tonight. Talking foreign policy next. He knows economic and monetary policy like no other including Obama.

----------


## Razmear

$3,030,724.98 Start 3rd segment

----------


## GunnyFreedom

wow, I am so glad I killed the cable.  holy cow this is actually funny.  there is actually more commercial than show

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> so lets play the conspiracy theory line. Does anyone think NBC is realizing the Ron is better than Obama?  ie Obama sold them out?


I think Jay came out pretty good when he restructured his contract with NBC after the thing between him and Conan.

----------


## gobravez

Ron Paul's likes on facebook are going through the roof right now.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Hell yeah!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Ron Paul's likes on facebook are going through the roof right now.


I was going to say the same thing. Seems like a new like every second!

----------


## JohnGalt1225

Is it sad that a late night comedian gives a much fairer and overall better interview than 99% of the so called "journalists" out there?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Ron Paul's likes on facebook are going through the roof right now.


*637,616*

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> *637,616*


222 now. Wow.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

The campaign needs to promote the money bomb on Facebook again once the show ends.

----------


## AlexG

Ron Paul has GREATLY refined his stance on Israel since yesterday

----------


## LibertyRevolution

> LOL omg there's just that many commercials wow.  Is TV really more commercial than show nowadays?


The average US 1 hours tv show is 43mins. So that is 17mins of commercials.

----------


## dfalken

I bet tons of people that haven't watched television in a decade or more, like myself, are watching this.  This has to be great for Jay's ratings and thanks Jay for the great interview.

----------


## sevin

This interview is frickin AMAZING!!!

----------


## WIwarrior

LOL!  This is great!

----------


## AlexG

She hates Muslims? oh dear...

----------


## thehighwaymanq

BACHMAN?

----------


## green73

Wow Bachmann slammed

----------


## Sola_Fide

I gotta get a tube of this...

----------


## dusman

That Romney answer was hilarious! Bahaha!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Is it sad that a late night comedian gives a much fairer and overall better interview than 99% of the so called "journalists" out there?


Yep.  Jon Stewart does it too.

----------


## Oddone

OMG... LOL headlines tommorow.

----------


## smithtg

leno "did you mention to trump you won 12 times?"

----------


## gobravez

> I was going to say the same thing. Seems like a new like every second!


Someone on his page posted that we have gained 539 likes since the start of Leno.

----------


## Agorism

Destroyed Bachmann and Santorum lol.

Complemented Huntsman, and kinda Romney as well.

----------


## demolama

Holy crap Bachmann hates Muslims lol

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

he loved to veto bills!! hahaha

----------


## Lavitz

Wow, Grover Cleveland? Wasn't expecting that.

----------


## Eryxis

> He is so cute!!!!!!


  I hate that I had this thought too.  I don't use that word.

----------


## goldwater's ghost

santorum hates gay muslims

----------


## sevin

Ron is right about Grover Cleveland. I've been learning about him recently and he was awesome.

----------


## phill4paul

WOW!!!! I AM FLOORED!

----------


## Karsten

> Wow, Grover Cleveland? Wasn't expecting that.


He's said that before.

----------


## kill the banks

lol that was a gem

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Ron Paul has GREATLY refined his stance on Israel since yesterday


Not his stance - his explanation of his stance.

Ron's stance is still the same as it has been as far as what I heard him say.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rogan up next.

----------


## neverseen

amazing.  i dunno.  my wife probably thinks i'm nuts hootin' hollarin' and laughin' in here :P

----------


## nyrgoal99

Ron Killed it again

----------


## Bruno

Someone pinch me!

----------


## Fermli



----------


## Razmear

$3,039,840.76  end 3rd segment

----------


## smithtg

> Wow Bachmann slammed


luntz said today on hannity that she is effectively broke and anything less than first or second in iowa and she wont even be heard of after Iowa.   I tend to actually agree with Fox on this one.  so Bachman who?

----------


## Karsten

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grover_Cleveland

----------


## green73



----------


## cajuncocoa

That was awesome!  So refreshing to see our guy get a fair shake in the media!

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Not his stance - his explanation of his stance.
> 
> Ron's stance is still the same as it has been as far as what I heard him say.


Its is not different, Jay Leno just let him talk so he could explain it.

That was more than 89 seconds

----------


## Ronulus

Backlash coming from bachmann and santorum? Haha, hit them right in the jaw with that one. I'm sure they will have an ad or something saying " I have muslim friends so I can't be hateful towards them"

----------


## newbitech

Leno actually got Ron Paul to say he has not ruled out a 3rd party run.  Not sure what to think of that, but really sounded like something.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ron is right about Grover Cleveland. I've been learning about him recently and he was awesome.


And how often is Ron not right about something?  lol  This guy is some kind of phenomena.

----------


## hellsingfan

I think Fox might use the Grover Cleveland comment against him.. Maybe other candidates will too.. Hopefully it won't hurt. Only because he was a Democrat.. otherwise I have nothing to sweat.

----------


## mstrmac1

Ive never seen Ron so Chilled... Maybe he smoke an Illegal Cigarette? LOL!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> 



Yup.  He was OUTSTANDING!!

----------


## PursuePeace

RONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  PAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUULLLLLLLL!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Great interview. You're up next, Joe. Paul already hit a homer, but go ahead and hit a double anyway.

----------


## braane

Bachmann ..."Ummm... she really hates Muslims" 

:O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O

The neocons won't take kindly to that :\. It's true, I think, but probably going to cause him more harm than it can help.

----------


## 69360

He did very, very well and Jay was so nice to him. This was an out of the park grand slam.

----------


## dmitchell

No complaints, for once. Good job, Dr. Paul.

----------


## AlexG

> Ive never seen Ron so Chilled... Maybe he smoke an Illegal Cigarette? LOL!


he was in the "green" room with Joe rogan lol

----------


## Agorism

Paul delivered payback to Bachmann.

----------


## toast

THAT. WAS. AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think Fox might use the Grover Cleveland comment against him.. Maybe other candidates will too.. Hopefully it won't hurt.


Way back, Democrats used to have tons of good guys.

----------


## 69360

> Bachmann ..."Ummm... she really hates Muslims" 
> 
> :O:O:O:O:O:O:O:O
> 
> The neocons won't take kindly to that :\. It's true, I think, but probably going to cause him more harm than it can help.


She lied on national TV, who cares what neocons think?

----------


## bronxboy10

Dug deep for another $10...

Amount:	$10.00
Transaction ID:	326456057
Transaction date/time:	2011-12-16 23:28:50

----------


## goldwater's ghost

Cleveland was the leader of the pro-business Bourbon Democrats who opposed high tariffs, Free Silver, inflation, imperialism and subsidies to business, farmers or veterans. His battles for political reform and fiscal conservatism made him an icon for American conservatives of the era.[1] Cleveland won praise for his honesty, independence, integrity, and commitment to the principles of classical liberalism.[2] Cleveland relentlessly fought political corruption, patronage, and bossism. Indeed, as a reformer his prestige was so strong that the reform wing of the Republican Party, called "Mugwumps", largely bolted the GOP ticket and swung to his support in 1884.[3]

Disaster hit the nation a few months into his second term as the Panic of 1893 produced a severe national depression that Cleveland was unable to reverse. It ruined his Democratic party, opening the way for a Republican landslide in 1894, and for the agrarian and silverite seizure of his Democratic party in 1896. The result was a political realignment that ended the Third Party System and launched the Fourth Party System and the Progressive Era.[4]

Cleveland took strong positions and in turn took heavy criticism. His intervention in the Pullman Strike of 1894 to keep the railroads moving angered labor unions nationwide and angered the party in Illinois; his support of the gold standard and opposition to Free Silver alienated the agrarian wing of the Democratic Party.[5] Furthermore, critics complained that he had little imagination and seemed overwhelmed by the nation's economic disasters—depressions and strikes—in his second term.[5] Even so, his reputation for honesty and good character survived the troubles of his second term. Biographer Allan Nevins wrote, "in Grover Cleveland the greatness lies in typical rather than unusual qualities. He had no endowments that thousands of men do not have. He possessed honesty, courage, firmness, independence, and common sense. But he possessed them to a degree other men do not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grover_Cleveland

----------


## Eryxis

This has been one of Paul's better interviews.  Leno isn't grilling him, but he's not just throwing up federal reserve softballs.

----------


## NC5Paul

Ronald Ernest Paul, I bow before thee.

----------


## Razmear

$3,043,476.74  Start Rogan segment

----------


## green73

Awwwwwesome!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Lmao at Ron and Joe.

----------


## phill4paul

> And how often is Ron not right about something?  lol  This guy is some kind of phenomena.


  This interview was gold! I guarantee 5 more votes from this interview.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

THIS IS THE BEST NIGHT EVER

----------


## smithtg

Rogan awesome!!!

----------


## kill the banks

> Paul delivered payback to Bachmann.


ha

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

PaulsHealthBlog Paul Eilers
Enjoyed the Ron Paul interview on The Tonight Show. He makes so much sense.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

I JUST SHAT!!!! I SHAT MYSELF!!!! WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! JOE ROGAN FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Fear Factor is gonna get a rating boost this week.

----------


## notsure



----------


## Krugerrand

Rogan is wearing the shirt I bought today from the campaign store!  I plan on wearing it every Friday at work.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

This thread has me eager for Toobz!

----------


## PierzStyx

This entire show has just been about giving love to Ron Paul. I love it!

----------


## badger4RP

Im $#@!ting so hard...

----------


## trey4sports

rogan for veep?

----------


## Karsten

> I think Fox might use the Grover Cleveland comment against him.. Maybe other candidates will too.. Hopefully it won't hurt. Only because he was a Democrat.. otherwise I have nothing to sweat.


When he was President, the Democrats were considered the "conservative party"

"Cleveland was the leader of the pro-business Bourbon Democrats who opposed high tariffs, Free Silver, inflation, imperialism and subsidies to business, farmers or veterans. His battles for political reform and fiscal conservatism made him an icon for American conservatives of the era.[1] Cleveland won praise for his honesty, independence, integrity, and commitment to the principles of classical liberalism"
"his support of the gold standard ... alienated the agrarian wing of the Democratic Party."

----------


## tremendoustie

> This interview was gold! I guarantee 5 more votes from this interview.


5 votes 

lol, more than that I hope

----------


## Captain Caveman

AWWWWW... I work nights and just woke up... I missed the good stuff!

I hope a tube link comes up soon... pleeaassee?????

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

brifox bri fox
Just watched Ron Paul on Leno & he may be old but the dude knows what he's talking about! #politics

----------


## NC5Paul

Grover Cleveland trending on Twitter, lmao

----------


## mstrmac1

This is the tipping point... EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nyrgoal99

> Rogan is wearing the shirt I bought today from the campaign store!  I plan on wearing it every Friday at work.


Nice Shirt

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Grover Cleveland trending on Twitter, lmao


so does that mean that a huge number of people just watched Ron?

----------


## green73

> Grover Cleveland trending on Twitter, lmao


hahahaha

----------


## Tiger35



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> When he was President, the Democrats were considered the "conservative party"
> 
> "Cleveland was the leader of the pro-business Bourbon Democrats who opposed high tariffs, Free Silver, inflation, imperialism and subsidies to business, farmers or veterans. His battles for political reform and fiscal conservatism made him an icon for American conservatives of the era.[1] Cleveland won praise for his honesty, independence, integrity, and commitment to the principles of classical liberalism"
> "his support of the gold standard ... alienated the agrarian wing of the Democratic Party."


You can thank Woodrow Wilson for the shift.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Well, considering that multiple fact checks showed that she was WRONG about Iran working on a nuclear bomb, I think that she ought to drop out in shame.  I mean, she was using this to beat the war drum and she was WRONG.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Im $#@!ting so hard...


Well, don't forget to wipe.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

HAHAHA! Ron is like "W. T. F. is that?!" lol!!!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Joe just looked at Ron like, "I'm sorry you had to see that."

----------


## toast

RON'S FACE AFTER THE CLIP!

HAHAHAHHAAHAHAAHHA

----------


## Krugerrand

buy your Rogan shirt here:
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/store/t-s...-2012-t-shirt/

$20

----------


## Todd38

He did awesome! He was truly a man of the people while being presidential at the same time!

Does anyone know how many people watch Leno's show each night?

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

what a great show!! i'll be watching this over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over over and over and over

----------


## jkob

I'm expecting some retaliation from Bachmann and Santorum. Wouldn't be surprised to see one of them try to push the newsletter BS. This preemptive strike against them should serve us well tho for when that does get pushed, I expect this to get a lot of attention.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

They booted someone for Ron!

----------


## ronpaulitician

Poor, Mario. We should send that dude some love.

----------


## Razmear

$3,060,266.39  Show end.

----------


## LibertyEagle

That was truly a Dr. Paul love fest.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

getting some great twitter feedback so far.

----------


## kill the banks

well cool nite take care amigos

----------


## Karsten

> They booted someone for Ron!


That's a swtich.

----------


## KingNothing

That couldn't have gone any better.  What an awesome appearance for Ron.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

any videos yet?

----------


## jene277

I can't stop smiling!!

----------


## mstrmac1

> Poor, Mario. We should send that dude some love.


Who the hell is he?

----------


## ronpaulitician

Switching to the Rogan pod cast now.

----------


## WIwarrior

> Joe just looked at Ron like, "I'm sorry you had to see that."


This^^^^^^ LOL

----------


## LibertyEagle

Don't you know Hannity and Levin are not happy right now.

----------


## smithtg

> I'm expecting some retaliation from Bachmann and Santorum. Wouldn't be surprised to see one of them try to push the newsletter BS. This preemptive strike against them should serve us well tho for when that does get pushed, I expect this to get a lot of attention.


no debates before Iowa, so bring it on fox news!  plus the christmas season, nobody is watching tv

----------


## bronc_fan23

> They booted someone for Ron!


Chris Cornell was supposed to be on. I saw a tweet where he re-scheduled.

----------


## muh_roads

Just got done watching.  Two words.

BAD ASS!

----------


## Spikender

RON IS A G! HE KILLED IT! GO RON PAUL!

----------


## C_J_Burns

My Roommate- "Wait, He's a _Republican_?"   ...Minor victory tonight!

----------


## eugenekop

Guys, is there a YouTube link? I am dying to see it.

----------


## smithtg

> Don't you know Hannity and Levin are not happy right now.


those guys are becoming more irrelavant by the day

----------


## Bruno

This was an early-state-winning interview!

----------


## Hospitaller

> My Roommate- "Wait, He's a _Republican_?"   ...Minor victory tonight!


PUSH FOR THE CONVERSION

----------


## ronpaulitician

He's still wearing the RP shirt 

Rogan podcast

Probably missed him talking about his appearance on Leno and meeting Paul. Will have to catch up later.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

Today was a good day.

----------


## Decay

Best appearance ever. Glad Rogan was there for that extra boost.

----------


## ghengis86

Joe Rogan was a commercial for Ron Paul!  Theres no way we could buy that kind of airtime.  Props to Rogan

----------


## trey4sports

lol ron is so socially awkward and I mean that in a very nice way. you can tell he is 100 percent genuine. comes off as the exact opposite of the "polished" and fake Romney.

----------


## NC5Paul



----------


## mac_hine

"I feel obliged to withhold my approval of the plan to indulge in benevolent and charitable sentiment through the appropriation of public funds. .. I find no warrant for such an appropriation in the Constitution." --President Grover Cleveland.

----------


## Captain Caveman

> Poor, Mario. We should send that dude some love.


Great Idea!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

This Leno appearance may be Paul's "Clinton plays sax" moment, when most of America fully embraces him as COOL, and votes accordingly.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> Who the hell is he?


Some dude that got booted because Leno enjoyed talking to Paul so much.

----------


## zHorns

Awesome interview.
Raised 3+ million for Paul.

Today was a good day!

----------


## BamaAla

That was a fantastic interview! Mad props to Joe Rogan for the endorsement!

----------


## mac_hine

RON PAUL 2012 #15 ON GOOGLE TRENDS RIGHT NOW

----------


## Bruno

> He's still wearing the RP shirt 
> 
> Rogan podcast
> 
> Probably missed him talking about his appearance on Leno and meeting Paul. Will have to catch up later.


Thanks!  Never watched his podcast until now.

----------


## Razmear

TOOOBZ:
http://www.facebook.com/jayleno

----------


## WIwarrior

> Today was a good day.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Without a video this is not an official thread.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I am so jazzed after watching that show! WOW!!

----------


## hellsingfan

> "I feel obliged to withhold my approval of the plan to indulge in benevolent and charitable sentiment through the appropriation of public funds. .. I find no warrant for such an appropriation in the Constitution." --President Grover Cleveland.


K. Awesome this means actually at a lot of Democrats might come our way because they'll see that Ron isn't a 'partisan politician'... He is a PRINCIPLED politician. He doesn't give a $#@! about the party.. This actually might serve us good. Fingers crossed

----------


## KingNothing

Might this make liking Ron Paul the cool thing to do?  I wonder if this will be another little inflection point.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

> 



hahaha u beat me 2 it.

----------


## BuddyRey

I'm on Cloud Nine right now....That entire episode of Leno was flipping amazing.  I hope the undecided voters of IA and NH were watching!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Who is down to send Jay, Joe, and that comedy guy some love emails?

----------


## Suzu

> Don't you know Hannity and Levin are not happy right now.


And that makes me extremely happy! Gawd, I can't stand those smug bastards.

----------


## toast

I have to tell you guys, after last night's debate finished, I was pissed and depressed.  Yes, I was proud of Ron for having the guts to speak the truth surrounded by a bunch of jackals, but I guess I was still half-expecting it to be like the Dec. 10 ABC debate.  But between that debate and last night's, he officially became a threat.  So I should have known it wouldn't be easy.  Still was upset by it though.

But this... I love you Jay Leno.  THIS IS THE BEST I'VE FELT, THE MOST OPTIMISTIC I'VE FELT ABOUT RON'S RUN FOR THE WHITEHOUSE YET.  

I will say this... since it really is true now, I feel... HE'S CATCHIN ON I'M TELLIN YA.

----------


## mikef

That was awesome! It's amazing how a comedian conducts much fairer interviews than most "journalists" on the MSM. I think we gained a few more votes tonight!

----------


## trey4sports

lol' yeah hannity is probably ready to explode right about now. sure hell have bachmann on to talk about her love for the Muslims, cept the bad ones in which case she's ready to nuke them instead.

----------


## eugenekop

Come on guys, no YouTube?

----------


## tremendoustie

> Who is down to send Jay, Joe, and that comedy guy some love emails?


Maybe donate to charity -- like heifer -- in their name, and send them the e-mail card.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Great job Ron, great job guys! If we stick together and keep pushing forward towards Iowa we can do this!

----------


## Anti Federalist

So why did this thread only get rated three stars?

----------


## Dr.3D

Is there going to be a rerun?   I missed it.

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

Paul killed it.  Surge more anyone?

----------


## RipperNT

Tonight Show is always on Hulu. I'm at work but usually it is up pretty quick!

----------


## Razmear

The torrent will be up on eztv.it within a few hours. Will post link when I find one. This is way bigger than a Tube can handle.

----------


## Matt Collins

Looks like RonPaulFlix has posted the clip to their YouTube channel:

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...o-dec-16-2011/

----------


## coastie

> So why did this thread only get rated three stars?



Just the average, rate it up.


<slides tumbler of Sailor Jerry's to AF...unless you're underway, of course>

----------


## rp713

already on ronpaulflix.com

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...o-dec-16-2011/

----------


## tremendoustie

> lol' yeah hannity is probably ready to explode right about now. sure hell have bachmann on to talk about her love for the Muslims, cept the bad ones in which case she's ready to nuke them instead.


Yeah, it's just a few bad apples. You know, the ones who read the Quaran (that scary, scary book), and the ones who live in Iran, Pakistan, Yemen, Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the west bank, gaza, or Libya. Oh, and the ones who wear those scary repressive scarves.

The rest are cool.

----------


## WD-NY

lol, everyone loves the suite

*@politicoroger* view full profile →
Washington, DC
_Chief Political Columnist for Politico: Sometimes in error, but never in doubt.http://www.politico.com/rogersimon/_




> politicoroger Roger Simon 
> So *Ron* *Paul* does more than a dozen debates in his high school graduation suit, but for Leno, he apparently buys a new one. Keep the suit!

----------


## Epic

I hope the Bachmann and Santorum slams don't cause trouble...

----------


## dusman

> rogan for veep?


I laughed.. but strangely find it appealing.

----------


## coastie

> I hope the Bachmann and Santorum slams don't cause trouble...



Well, she'd have a hard time explaining otherwise, TBH.

----------


## TheBlackPeterSchiff

> I hope the Bachmann and Santorum slams don't cause trouble...


Bring it on!!

----------


## trey4sports

> Yeah, it's just a few bad apples. You know, the ones who read the Quaran (that scary, scary book), and the ones who live in Iran, Pakistan, Yemen, Iraq, Afghanistan, Syria, the west bank, gaza, or Libya. Oh, and the ones who wear those scary repressive scarves.
> 
> The rest are cool.


don't forget the radicalized homegrown muslims that the patriot act protects us from.

----------


## Johncjackson

> I hope the Bachmann and Santorum slams don't cause trouble...


Can't keep Ron Paul from telling the truth.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Don't you know Hannity and Levin are not happy right now.


Are Hannity and Levin Secret 'Anti-Gay' Gay Lovers?  Both go on vacation the same time and both are coming back at the same time! 

Sean of the Dead
Hannity's Haters
Levin's Losers

----------


## Razmear

Was Rogan wearing the hoodie? Can't find a long sleeved T on the Gear section of ronpaul2012.com. I liked the R3volution down the sleeve but can't find the Rogan edition shirt.

EDIT
Found it: 
http://www.ronpaul2012.com/store/t-s...-2012-t-shirt/

----------


## libertarian4321

> I'm expecting some retaliation from Bachmann and Santorum. Wouldn't be surprised to see one of them try to push the newsletter BS. This preemptive strike against them should serve us well tho for when that does get pushed, I expect this to get a lot of attention.


I don't think it will be a problem since he seemed to pretty accurately portray their positions.  Maybe Ron was just giving her a little "blowback" after her ridiculous actions at the debate.

An excellent show overall.  And Joe Rogan was great.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I hope the Bachmann and Santorum slams don't cause trouble...


I don't think so.  Bachmann fans will probably just say "sho nuff."

----------


## RonPaulVolunteer

*Full show: http://rpflix.com/3527*

----------


## coastie

> I don't think so.  Bachmann fans will probably just say "sho nuff."



Sad that that is true, and I laughed.

----------


## oilboiler

Ron was superb tonight, nothing else to say.

----------


## trey4sports

> Are Hannity and Levin Secret 'Anti-Gay' Gay Lovers?  Both go on vacation the same time and both are coming back at the same time! 
> 
> Sean of the Dead
> Hannity's Haters
> Levin's Losers



reach-arounds and ego stroking are the norm on a hannity-levin Xmas vacation.

----------


## Hospitaller

> reach-arounds and ego stroking are the norm on a hannity-levin Xmas vacation. lolz, bad visual


Thier both takers tho?

----------


## trey4sports

> Thier both takers tho?


they take turns.

----------


## braane

> I don't think so.  Bachmann fans will probably just say "sho nuff."


Hopefully they don't turn it on Ron and say "It's unamerican to call us that because we love our country and want to protect it from radical Jihadists ".... 

Of course it should be difficult to defend their positions with their foreign policy. It's pretty much the only thing it can be. If it isn't hate, then I don't know what is.

----------


## PeacePlan



----------


## Razmear

$27.50 to the campaign, and the Rogan edition shirt has been ordered.

----------


## pauliticalfan

Just found this picture on Twitter. Sooooo epic lmao!!!!!!!

----------


## coastie

Holy Crap....there is 1.3 million people watching Joe's podcast on ustream.

----------


## ronpaulitician

> Thanks!  Never watched his podcast until now.


I'm sure you saw this already, but just in case...

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Just found this picture on Twitter. Sooooo epic lmao!!!!!!!





Like a boss!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Just found this picture on Twitter. Sooooo epic lmao!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just the average, rate it up.
> 
> 
> <slides tumbler of Sailor Jerry's to AF...unless you're underway, of course>


As a matter of fact I am.

Mates at the helm.

That's what *they* are good for.

----------


## Athan

Bachmann. Campaign. Dead!
News at 11. Or something.

----------


## agorist ninja

Jay handed Ron a golden opportunity to appeal to New Hampshire voters with his question about seat belt laws.  As some of you may know, NH has no seat belt laws, something of which the vast majority of citizens there are rather proud.  

The good doctor hit it out of the park.

----------


## coastie

> As a matter of fact I am.
> 
> Mates at the helm.
> 
> That's what *they* are good for.



I hear ya....I prefer the "hole"...3+ years on my ship, NEVER went on the bridge.

----------


## pauliticalfan

> Jay handed Ron a golden opportunity to appeal to New Hampshire voters with his question about seat belt laws.  As some of you may know, NH has no seat belt laws, something of which the vast majority of citizens there are rather proud.  
> 
> The good doctor hit it out of the park.


Nice, didn't even realize that. He did great tonight!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I hear ya....I prefer the "hole"...3+ years on my ship, NEVER went on the bridge.


LOL.

I'm gonna raincheck that Sailor Jerry's rum shot though.

When I get outta here next week, Imma celebrate not only Christmas but that fantastic performance by Ron and the MB results.

A duplicate of this Sailor Jerry orginal is on my starboard arm.

----------


## coastie

> LOL.
> 
> I'm gonna raincheck that Sailor Jerry's rum shot though.
> 
> When I get outta here next week, Imma celebrate not only Christmas but that fantastic performance by Ron and the MB results.




Cheers...have a safe trip.



ETA: guess I kinda lied. Had to go up there on Inport watches, but no "O's" up there inport, and they hated snipes anyway!

----------


## justatrey

Wow wow wow! I haven't read any reactions to that interview, but I'm assuming you're all jumping up and down right now? If not, then I must have watched the wrong interview. That was as close to perfect as an interview can get. He came across as exactly what we love him for - authentic. He also spoke clearly and was easy to understand.

I stopped by my dad's to watch this, and at one point he told me "You know what son, what's different about Ron Paul is that he's real and the people know it!". He was already leaning our way but I'm pretty sure he's 100% on the Paul wagon after this!

----------


## seyferjm

His interview even got my Fox News loving dad cracking up, especially at the jokes about Bachmann, lol!

----------


## Razmear

> Jay handed Ron a golden opportunity to appeal to New Hampshire voters with his question about seat belt laws.  As some of you may know, NH has no seat belt laws, something of which the vast majority of citizens there are rather proud.  
> 
> The good doctor hit it out of the park.


Pretty sure NH has an under 18 seat belt law, but adults are not required to wear them, or helmets.

----------


## zHorns

Tweeted about our good day. Let's pass this around.




> Great day for Ron Paul. We raised over 3 million today and had a home run interview on the Jay Leno show. #ronpaul http://pic.twitter.com/ruwDiqZH


Retweet: http://twitter.com/#!/zachhornsby/st...3260078690304/

----------


## qwik

Here is the thumbs up after the tax question. Love this guy!

----------


## justatrey

Leno was respectful, and gave a very fair interview imo. 

Here's a link to his facebook wall if you want to like it or thank him for the interview.
http://www.facebook.com/jayleno?sk=wall&filter=1

----------


## coastie

> LOL.
> 
> I'm gonna raincheck that Sailor Jerry's rum shot though.
> 
> When I get outta here next week, Imma celebrate not only Christmas but that fantastic performance by Ron and the MB results.
> 
> A duplicate of this Sailor Jerry orginal is on my starboard arm.


Thats awesome....my wife and I were just going over where on my starboard arm (left sleeve is full) I am going to get the girl that's on the inside of the bottle the other night!

----------


## Suzu

For those wondering about Grover Cleveland, here's a clip from Peter Schiff where he talks about him. Starts off knocking Newt for liking FDR, then gets into why Cleveland was good:




Shared in a comment on Newt's facebook page, of course!

----------


## coastie

> Here is the thumbs up after the tax question. Love this guy!


HA!!! Ron's like...."Yeeeeeaaahhhhh bitches, no income taxes..."

----------


## eleganz

Guys I just got home from an entire day of Ron Paul events...I was up since 5AM and attended the taping.

All I can say is...EPIC!!!!!!!

This is the happiest I've been in a long time.  We represented Ron VERY well and to my estimation, we took up about HALF of the entire audience!

You can tell he was very happy with our support and he was KILLING all of the questions.  People will fall in love with Ron after seeing this show...especially people in California.

To those who haven't seen it yet, the entire episode was basically dedicated to Ron from beginning to end with a pro-Ron monologue to attract Ron Paul supporters, 3 entire segments of NOTHING BUT RON, and a segment with Joe Rogan REPPING Ron to the MAX.



And did I mention how happy I was?? 

Easily the best day of my year.

If you guys have any questions of what went down in the live taping, feel free to ask.

----------


## eleganz

Oh and, I heard the rally outside was GREAT, Ron came out of his suv to greet some supporters before leaving.


Also, one of the producers were talking to Ron a LOT during the breaks, she was having a great time, I think he got a new supporter and planted seeds in many in the audience that day.

----------


## Immortal Technique

that was freaking EPIC !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## eugenekop

eleganz, How many Ron Paul supporters were in the audience?

----------


## georgia_tech_swagger

403 Forbidden
nginx/0.8.54



I can pull it up in Chromium.    I can pull it up in Firefox.    403 every time in Opera.   WTF?

----------


## justatrey

> Guys I just got home from an entire day of Ron Paul events...I was up since 5AM and attended the taping.
> 
> All I can say is...EPIC!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the happiest I've been in a long time.  We represented Ron VERY well and to my estimation, we took up about HALF of the entire audience!
> 
> You can tell he was very happy with our support and he was KILLING all of the questions.  People will fall in love with Ron after seeing this show...especially people in California.
> 
> To those who haven't seen it yet, the entire episode was basically dedicated to Ron from beginning to end with a pro-Ron monologue to attract Ron Paul supporters, 3 entire segments of NOTHING BUT RON, and a segment with Joe Rogan REPPING Ron to the MAX.
> ...


Nice work, we could hear you guys in the croud loud and clear! This interview seriously has me feeling like my team just won the super bowl or something. No question he won a ton of votes tonight.

+rep

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> 403 Forbidden
> nginx/0.8.54
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull it up in Chromium.    I can pull it up in Firefox.    403 every time in Opera.   WTF?


maybe clear the cache?

----------


## ZanZibar

Wow he was hyper! Awesome

----------


## eugenekop

The question is how many registered Republicans see that show. Its a very liberal program.

----------


## stang56k

What happened to Chris Cornell playing?

----------


## Revolution9

My face is gonna crack from grinning!

Rev9

----------


## phill4paul

> The question is how many registered Republicans see that show. Its a very liberal program.


 Ya know what? I'm getting tired of hearing this crap. In my state Dems can vote in the Rep primary. I guarantee 5 votes for Paul from fence sitting disenfranchised Dems from this show.

----------


## libertyfanatic



----------


## Justinfrom1776

> The question is how many registered Republicans see that show. Its a very liberal program.


Leno is pretty partisan, usually poking fun at all sides... And many states are open primaries and caucuses, you just show up and say "I'd like a Republican ballot, so I can vote for Ron Paul" I think we will see a bump in our national polls from this appearance.

----------


## Razmear

> Ya know what? I'm getting tired of hearing this crap. In my state Dems can vote in the Rep primary. I guarantee 5 votes for Paul from fence sitting disenfranchised Dems from this show.


+Rep

----------


## Steppenwolf6

> The question is how many registered Republicans see that show. Its a very liberal program.


Nop.
That's Letterman who has been voicing a lot of liberal positions in his show in the last few years,Leno is watched by at least as many repubs as dems,if not more.

----------


## seyferjm

Leno has broad audience, it was very beneficial to us either way.

----------


## Razmear

TORRENT:
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6893....HDTV.XviD-2HD

----------


## eleganz

> eleganz, How many Ron Paul supporters were in the audience?


To my eye, it was about half but I was rarely looking at the audience and had my eyes glued on Ron the entire time.

I have to be honest with you guys, I got a high off Ron Paul, no kidding.  I was so tired from a lack of sleep the night before but when the show started, it was like I was on happy pills.

Words cannot express how great this show was for our campaign.  



Oh, by the way, the Leno crew knew how crazy we were from 2007 so they tried to control our energy but we just couldn't hold it in.  I was warned once and another local RP supporter was warned 5 times by the crew.  LOL!

----------


## newbitech

> The question is how many registered Republicans see that show. Its a very liberal program.


All modern comedians are liberal in the strict sense.  Right?  Last conservative comedian I can think of is...

----------


## Birdlady

Today has just been an amazing day for me and for Ron Paul. I'm just so happy, I think I seriously might cry. It is 2007 all over again! :*( (happy tears!)

----------


## Gravik

Link:

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/12/ron-p...o-dec-16-2011/

----------


## Karsten

> It is 2007 all over again!


Uh, I seriously hope not.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Today has just been an amazing day for me and for Ron Paul. I'm just so happy, I think I seriously might cry. It is 2007 all over again! :*( (happy tears!)


better!

----------


## KingNothing

> All modern comedians are liberal in the strict sense.  Right?  Last conservative comedian I can think of is...



Say what?  Joe Rogan, Doug Stanhope and Bill Burr are comedians who openly support Paul.  And Jim Norton, frequently on Leno's show, seems to really like Paul as well.  I would say that many of the current crop of comedians, from the north east anyway, lean libertarian.

----------


## Birdlady

> Uh, I seriously hope not.


Obviously misunderstood what I meant.

Edit: To clarify since I guess my point wasn't clear enough. I haven't seen the forums/supporters, so alive, rallied together with this much enthusiasm since 2007.

----------


## Karsten

> Obviously misunderstood what I meant.


Not really.
2007/8 was enthusiasm and energy while we were single digits in the polls.  In other words, false hope.
This time, we need to win.

----------


## chris41336

> Obviously misunderstood what I meant.
> 
> Edit: To clarify since I guess my point wasn't clear enough. I haven't seen the forums/supporters, so alive, rallied together with this much enthusiasm since 2007.


I'm going to also assume that has something to do with the fact that Ron wasn't running in the years between 2007 and now

----------


## Birdlady

> I'm going to also assume that has something to do with the fact that Ron wasn't running in the years between 2007 and now


... Uh I am saying no time during this election cycle have I seen people so fired up. I feel we are back to 2007 levels of enthusiasm. The past week things have been taken up a notch. Why are people jumping down my neck here? You two can have fun being cranky. I'm in a good mood right now, so I'm getting away from the few negative nancies in this thread.

----------


## chris41336

> ... Uh I am saying no time during this election cycle have I seen people so fired up. I feel we are back to 2007 levels of enthusiasm. The past week things have been taken up a notch. Why are people jumping down my neck here? You two can have fun being cranky. I'm in a good mood right now, so I'm getting away from the few negative nancies in this thread.


I was just joking around dude, wasn't trying to be cranky. I understood what you meant I was just splitting unecessary hairs. I was hoping that my tongue smiley would eliminate the fake tension but he failed at his duties.

----------


## Carehn

You know what? In my glee I'm plus reping Mat for this savage post.

----------


## eleganz

TONIGHT SHOW about to come on for Pacific time zone.  Let's get it on!

Try to search out the RP supporters in the audience!

----------


## ronpaulitician

> Not really.
> 2007/8 was enthusiasm and energy while we were single digits in the polls.  In other words, false hope.
> This time, we need to win.


Not false hope. EARLY hope.

----------


## wistfulthinker

As a new supporter, this was my first glimpse at Paul in a more relaxed format.  He was terrific.

Okay, he didn't settle back in his seat like he belonged.  He went too fast and skipped words in some spots.  But overall, you just got this sense that he knows voters are on shifting sands and looking for a place to stand and that he's got his firm ground and his flag is firmly planted and he's just got to let them come to him.

It's really the opposite of the usual campaign wisdom, where a candidate starts far right or left during the primaries and moves center as the race progresses.  You just get this sense that Paul is doing something entirely different.  He's just standing on firm ground and offering a voters a chance to move toward him.  I think that's part of the reason so many in the media don't get him.  He's not trying to move toward voters.  He's asking voters to move toward him.

----------


## KramerDSP

> As a new supporter, this was my first glimpse at Paul in a more relaxed format.  He was terrific.
> 
> Okay, he didn't settle back in his seat like he belonged.  He went too fast and skipped words in some spots.  But overall, you just got this sense that he knows voters are on shifting sands and looking for a place to stand and that he's got his firm ground and his flag is firmly planted and he's just got to let them come to him.
> 
> It's really the opposite of the usual campaign wisdom, where a candidate starts far right or left during the primaries and moves center as the race progresses.  You just get this sense that Paul is doing something entirely different.  He's just standing on firm ground and offering a voters a chance to move toward him.  I think that's part of the reason so many in the media don't get him.  He's not trying to move toward voters.  He's asking voters to move toward him.


You summed it up really well. +Rep and welcome!

----------


## Adam West

> Ya know what? I'm getting tired of hearing this crap. In my state Dems can vote in the Rep primary. I guarantee 5 votes for Paul from fence sitting disenfranchised Dems from this show.


I gotta agree. I am getting tired of tip-toe-ing around a dying faction of the Republican party. Dr. Paul is "miles ahead" in reading the pulse of the electorate.

----------


## economics102

Absolutely shocked that Jay gave RP not just two, but THREE segments.

Having said that, I cannot tell a lie -- while Ron came across well demeanor-wise, I thought this was one of his worst performances in terms of actually talking about his ideas. This reminded me a lot of the last time he was on Leno's show -- Leno gave him all the right softballs and he fumbled every one of them with rambling answers. I didn't feel like any of the responses he made would have played well if I didn't already know Ron's positions.

Ultimately Ron is our messenger, the man selected as the best of us to represent our case, and in that role  I can't imagine anyone else matching him. He has the credibility, the honesty, the gravitas, the knowledge, the authority, the wit, the likability. But this was a HUGE missed opportunity, I don't think we'll win many left-of-center or independents and converts from this appearance because Ron was in incoherent rambling mode. Hate to be a critic but that's what I think after watching this.

Still, overall things are looking amazingly good for us.

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

Good job for Ron tonight, and props to Joe Rogan for sporting the sweet shirt.

----------


## justatrey

OK my only problem with this interview is that it was so good, that I'm too excited to get any damn sleep.

----------


## Todd38

> The question is how many registered Republicans see that show. Its a very liberal program.


   Leno is more conservative than Letterman, I disagree with your assessment that Leno is very liberal. A lot of conservatives watch Leno.

----------


## Disconsolate

> OK my only problem with this interview is that it was so good, that I'm too excited to get any damn sleep.


LOL. Me too! I'm just browsing every RP social group I belong to. 

F5...F5....F5...F5. 

*Ron Paul YouTube video playing in the background*

I'm addicted to liberty.

----------


## MrTudo

Dr Paul hit it out of the park!

Thanks Mr Leno, hope that crowd inspires you to invite Dr Paul back again real soon !

----------


## eleganz

We thanked Leno in appreciation as he exited the stage to end the show.


You should've heard us chanting PRESIDENT PAUL! PRESIDENT PAUL! PRESIDENT PAUL! while waiting outside the studio and getting warned by the Leno staff. 

I think we racked up quite a few warnings today.

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

12 now

EDIT: Ron Paul 2012 on google trends.

----------


## RonPaulFever

OH MY GOD THIS INTERVIEW WAS SO AMAZING!  He was calm, articulate and GENUINE.  He and Jay have such a good rapport, too.  Watching this has totally reenergized me!  

Ron Paul WILL BE the 45th President of the United States!

----------


## RonPaulwillWin

> Good job for Ron tonight, and props to Joe Rogan for sporting the sweet shirt.


The best part is that I bought that shirt about an hour before I saw the broadcast. Once I saw it on Rogan I was like f yea, I can't wait to wear that sweet shirt.

----------


## Carehn

> Wow, Grover Cleveland? Wasn't expecting that.


$#@!! You don't know of My man Grover?

----------


## papitosabe

> HOLY CRAP. Leno is giving him an entire open platform to explain his best positions, why they are important, and why they would work if we did it his way and Leno is doing it without interrupting OR arguing with him. This may be a late night show, but it is the most watched late night show, with a large adult audience nation wide. This is awesome!


anyone know when and where you the ratings for this compared to other late night shows from other days, or ratings in general?

----------


## ronpaulordietrying

> Absolutely shocked that Jay gave RP not just two, but THREE segments.
> 
> Having said that, I cannot tell a lie -- while Ron came across well demeanor-wise, I thought this was one of his worst performances in terms of actually talking about his ideas. This reminded me a lot of the last time he was on Leno's show -- Leno gave him all the right softballs and he fumbled every one of them with rambling answers. I didn't feel like any of the responses he made would have played well if I didn't already know Ron's positions.
> 
> Ultimately Ron is our messenger, the man selected as the best of us to represent our case, and in that role  I can't imagine anyone else matching him. He has the credibility, the honesty, the gravitas, the knowledge, the authority, the wit, the likability. But this was a HUGE missed opportunity, I don't think we'll win many left-of-center or independents and converts from this appearance because Ron was in incoherent rambling mode. Hate to be a critic but that's what I think after watching this.
> 
> Still, overall things are looking amazingly good for us.


 I have to disagree, I think it was amazing and perfect and I am a left libertarian.

----------


## muh_roads

I would love a torrent of the entire show if anyone knows?

----------


## Razmear

> I would love a torrent of the entire show if anyone knows?


Link already posted in the forum. Look down about 10 posts.

----------


## Cap'n Crunk

Jay is a great interviewer.  Even when he asks questions we hate (third party), he doesn't sound like a jackass. Ron Paul responds so much better to interviewers like him.

----------


## muh_roads

> Link already posted in the forum. Look down about 10 posts.


Thank you sir.  Blind as a bat here.  Was looking on demonoid and found nothing.

----------


## icon124

Ok um I am a little confused here like twilight zone confused.  I am watching Leno on it's late late night rerun and it started out as the Ron Paul episode but when they came back from break they were suppose to bring out Paul AND O'REILLY is being interviewed.  Did they mix episodes here



This is so weird I know someone else sees this

----------


## ronpaulitician

Mario Joyner, dude that Paul's three segments bumped off the show.

----------


## Eric21ND

> They booted someone for Ron!


I wonder why they decided to give him extra time

----------


## Eric21ND

> Who is down to send Jay, Joe, and that comedy guy some love emails?


Tell them over twitter or facebook.

----------


## Mckarnin

I loved Ron Paul's face after the clip from Fear Factor. :-)

----------


## Emmitt2222

> OH MY GOD THIS INTERVIEW WAS SO AMAZING!  He was calm, articulate and GENUINE.  He and Jay have such a good rapport, too.  Watching this has totally reenergized me!  
> 
> Ron Paul WILL BE the 45th President of the United States!


I watched this with my roommate who is essentially apathetic, but has liberal leanings.  He commented that Dr. Paul comes across as just very warm and that exact word - genuine.  He doesn't really agree in getting rid of welfare, but he just really loves RP more and more every time he sees him and cheers him on when he talks about civil liberties and ending the wars. He lost it, busting up laughing when RP called out Bachmann and Santorum as hating Muslims because, well, they do.  People here get really worried about things like the debate argument about Iran and saying things like them hating Muslims, yet I think it is all part of the truth and the truth needs to be heard.

Thanks Dr. Paul for doing sooo much for us lately and thanks Jay Leno for giving him such a great interview/infomercial (this almost makes up for the Conan fiasco)

----------


## ronpaulordietrying

IMO Best comedy show interview of a president ever...of any politician

----------


## 1000-points-of-fright

It would have been awesome if Joe had said something like "This is why I love Ron Paul... If he ever watched Fear Factor, I know that he would think it was totally disgusting and reprehensible.  But he would never tell me and contestants that we can't do it or the viewers that they can't watch it."

----------


## blocks

Wow. Props to Rogan, I'm a big fan of his podcast.

What a great end to a great week for Ron Paul.

Here's to many more. =)

----------


## ronpaulordietrying

This is really appealing to many liberals and independents I think..I am liberal myself and it was just amazing...

----------


## Diurdi

Great show. Leno really covered a significant portion of Paul's platform, asked a couple tougher questions (EPA), but overall easy questions that allowed Paul to explain. 

Once some liberals find out about the cutting of 5 departments, they're probably not going to like it but atleast he explained that position already with his State's Right talk.

----------


## RabbitMan

I've always been pretty iffy on his stance with environmental matters, but tonight he spoke in such understandable language and with such clarity of ideas that I think he assured environmentalists that he'd be fine.  That was his home run in my opinion, and one of several big ticket items that always had causes friends of mine to shut their ears when his name was mentioned.

----------


## Karsten

> (this almost makes up for the Conan fiasco)


First time I'm glad Leno won.

----------


## Eric21ND

> Thanks!  Never watched his podcast until now.


Watch his interview with UFC champ Bas Rutten, awesome interview.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Many know, I have been critical many times of Ron's messages/policies because he did not personally link what he states, on how it effects the common folks. 

I have been more critical of his public speaking skills, basically, how you say/deliver the message/answers.

Ron did wonderful tonight with Jay Leno. One of his best public appearances and dialogs ever. When you talk to someone logically and not being attacked with hateful entrapment questions that can't be answered in 30 seconds... well, Ron may get flustered. Plus in these debates, the interruptions (some intentional) by both moderators and other candidates, disrupts the message to the people. 

TONIGHT was a WONDERFUL Night For; Ron Paul, the Campaign, Supporters, and new ears. Rogan was outstanding to the cause too!

Can't wait to see the trends over the next week or two.

BRAVO!

----------


## McDermit

The comments on the videos Jay Leno is posting on facebook are ridiculous. Some people are so ignorant and brainwashed. 

It's funny, some of the same people who are vehemntly opposed to the legalization of marijuana are people who smoked it themselves 20-40 years ago. Then they call everyone who supports legalization (including Ron) a pothead. Retards.

----------


## Andrew76

For this kind of forum, Ron Paul was flat out brilliant.  I've been desperately waiting for a moment like this. 
Rogan wearing the Paul t-shirt and stating loud and clear "I love everything that comes out of his mouth...," 
Was nothing short of miraculous.  We're going to win it. No doubt in my mind any longer.

----------


## affa

amazing!

so psyched right now.   Ron Paul has went full nuclear with the truth bombs, and is not holding back.   This is all so perfectly timed.   Everything is going our way.   Every candidate they prop up self-implodes.   Ron Paul is riding the wave of liberty.

We're winning.  Big time.  

PS - I remember when the seatbelt laws passed in my state decades ago.   I was young, but immediately resented being literally forced to tie myself down by the gov't.   Probably an early anti-establishment turning point, now that I think about it.   And as someone else mentioned, NH doesn't have seatbelt laws... Ron Paul is firing with deadly precision.

----------


## Suzu

> I loved Ron Paul's face after the clip from Fear Factor. :-)


I'd like to see a still shot of that!

----------


## Muwahid

His thoughts on the other candidates, I havent laughed so hard in a while, one by one KNOCKED EM DOOOOOWN hahahaha

----------


## Karsten

> His thoughts on the other candidates, I havent laughed so hard in a while, one by one KNOCKED EM DOOOOOWN hahahaha


By saying Romney is a nice guy?

----------


## Eric21ND

> By saying Romney is a nice guy?


That he should go back to Massachusetts.

----------


## eugenekop

Ron tried to play into the liberal media hatred of conservatives, that's why he felt it is easier to pick on Bachman and Santorum. It is easier because the liberal media already dislikes them. So yes I think these comments from Ron were unnecessary. But its a drop in the sea, all the rest was perfect, and it will get us lots and lots of new votes. This opens up a serious possibility to run and win as independent too.

----------


## papitosabe

> I have been more critical of his public speaking skills, basically, how you say/deliver the message/answers.
> 
> Ron did wonderful tonight with Jay Leno. One of his best public appearances and dialogs ever. When you talk to someone logically and not being attacked with hateful entrapment questions that can't be answered in 30 seconds... well, Ron may get flustered. Plus in these debates, the interruptions (some intentional) by both moderators and other candidates, disrupts the message to the people.


 I somewhat agree.  I do think he's the most educational speaker of any politician I've ever heard.  Sometimes, with people (myself included), you have explain, which he does well.  But sometimes, he could go a little further to finish a great point.  His explanation will start strong and clear, and doesn't finish the same. 
 I managed a business before, and I would explain agreements/billing to customers that my employees had just explained.  The customer always, said, "OHHHHHHH, I get it."  And my employee would tell me, I just said exactly what you said.  I would tell them, sometimes you have to explain something like they're 5 yrs old, not talk down, but just explain better.  But like you said, its how you say/deliver, as well as tone and infliction.  He starts out almost perfect all the time, but doesn't always complete the thought as strong.  Then again, many times, he's not allowed to finish or is cutoff so he's has to cut quick.  One thing he needs to work on is when he gets caught on a question.  His facial expression shows it and he stumbles.  I don't know if his campaign manager goes over tough questions with him but he def needs work on it as long as his genuine personality remains.  This is just constructive critism which I think would make him better.  I love and admire this guy and am a totally different person when I see or talk about him.  To me his bigger than any athlete or celebrity.  Just BOSS!

----------


## RickyJ

> Ron tried to play into the liberal media hatred of conservatives, that's why he felt it is easier to pick on Bachman and Santorum. It is easier because the liberal media already dislikes them. So yes I think these comments from Ron were unnecessary. But its a drop in the sea, all the rest was perfect, and it will get us lots and lots of new votes. This opens up a serious possibility to run and win as independent too.


You still think there is a left and a right in the media? They report as their bosses tell them to report, anything else and they would be looking for a new job. 

I see you list your location as Israel. Are you an American or an Israeli?

----------


## Sunstruck-Eden

> Thanks Dr. Paul for doing sooo much for us lately and thanks Jay Leno for giving him such a great interview/infomercial (this almost makes up for the Conan fiasco)


As I told my mom, "Okay Leno, I'll forgive...but I'll never forget!"

----------


## jeremiahj13

finish it later

----------


## Revolution9

> Ron tried to play into the liberal media hatred of conservatives, that's why he felt it is easier to pick on Bachman and Santorum. It is easier because the liberal media already dislikes them. So yes I think these comments from Ron were unnecessary..


Ron didn't play into anything. He told the truth and it was entirely necesary. Stop the spin pal.

Rev9

----------


## trey4sports

> Mario Joyner, dude that Paul's three segments bumped off the show.



dude looks kind of like jb smoove

----------


## rawful

I know of one person who is "coming around" as a result of this interview.

----------


## KingNothing

> Ron tried to play into the liberal media hatred of conservatives, that's why he felt it is easier to pick on Bachman and Santorum. It is easier because the liberal media already dislikes them. So yes I think these comments from Ron were unnecessary. But its a drop in the sea, all the rest was perfect, and it will get us lots and lots of new votes. This opens up a serious possibility to run and win as independent too.



I think he was just joking, like the other candidates have been "joking" when they make fun of Ron for being "cranky" or "scary"


And besides, does anyone really doubt that Santorum hates Muslims and homosexuals?  Same with Bachmann.  It's pretty clear.

----------


## low preference guy

> I know of one person who is "coming around" as a result of this interview.


if you don't mind, are you talking about somebody leaning independent, democrat, or republican? just wondering.

----------


## rawful

> if you don't mind, are you talking about somebody leaning independent, democrat, or republican? just wondering.


Republican

----------


## truthspeaker

> 


I love the last lines of the song:

"We could use him now to help us all:
He's got his picture on the desk of Ron Paul:"

----------


## ZanZibar

> Jay is a great interviewer.  Even when he asks questions we hate (third party), he doesn't sound like a jackass. Ron Paul responds so much better to interviewers like him.


That's because Jay isn't an establishment puppet political hack like most of the people Ron interviews with on the MSM.

----------


## low preference guy

I wonder what's the percentage of people who don't know who Zanzibar is.

----------


## truthspeaker

People are still posting on Leno's Facebook page this morning! It's like 1 every minute.




> Leno was respectful, and gave a very fair interview imo. 
> 
> Here's a link to his facebook wall if you want to like it or thank him for the interview.
> http://www.facebook.com/jayleno?sk=wall&filter=1

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

There are a lot of people who have never voted before that will come out of the woodwork for the Good Dr. after this.

----------


## thehungarian

Watched it last night with a group of friends and we were all laughing pretty hard at Ron's commentary on the other candidates. Rogan was great as well.

----------


## rambone

Consolidated clip:

----------


## eleganz

I know a guy that will probably NEVER support Ron but said he watched the Leno show and he enjoyed it.  If he could like it..imagine people with an open mind!!!

----------


## RonPaul101.com

The only things I didn't like were the comments on Bachmann and Santorum about Muslims. Given the GOP audience, they may get a bump out of being labeled Muslim haters. Someone needs to help Ron Paul sharpen his insults. It would have been best to just say Bachmann and Santorum are both very full of hatred, and that doesn't make for good leadership.

----------


## Bodhi

Nice to see Jay Leno's FB page is full of thanks from RP people.

----------


## Jingles

> The only things I didn't like were the comments on Bachmann and Santorum about Muslims. Given the GOP audience, they may get a bump out of being labeled Muslim haters. Someone needs to help Ron Paul sharpen his insults. It would have been best to just say Bachmann and Santorum are both very full of hatred, and that doesn't make for good leadership.


That was, like, my favorite part of the interview

----------


## LibertyRevolution

> I loved Ron Paul's face after the clip from Fear Factor. :-)





> I'd like to see a still shot of that!


Your in luck, I made these last night:

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Ron tried to play into the liberal media hatred of conservatives, that's why he felt it is easier to pick on Bachman and Santorum. It is easier because the liberal media already dislikes them. So yes I think these comments from Ron were unnecessary. But its a drop in the sea, all the rest was perfect, and it will get us lots and lots of new votes. This opens up a serious possibility to run and win as independent too.


The LEFT/RIGHT paradox of Corporate Media is the great FAKE of America. NAB: National Association of Broadcasters is the supermongus Lobbyist in Washington DC. They decide who gets FACE TIME on their channels to the people and how much talk time they get. Ron is a Prefect example of how they control. 

http://orwellrollsinhisgrave.com/

published today on The Raw Story, Harvard professor, Lawrence Lessig, speaking at an Occupy D.C. rally earlier this week, urged the Occupy movement to reach out to members of the Tea Party and bring them into the movement, saying:“What is inspiring about this movement is its potential… to rally our country around an idea that we all believe fundamentally: *this government is corrupt.”

*

----------


## Krugerrand

> Consolidated clip:


Bump ... let's not forget, we have a wonderful, exciting road ahead of us!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Your in luck, I made these last night:


"Oh Lord why am I killing myself to save these lunatics??"

----------


## ZanZibar



----------

